# Latest Seiko Finds At The Booty



## Jonmarkel (Oct 1, 2011)

I will add all the serial numbers later but have a gander let me know what you think.


----------



## Jonmarkel (Oct 1, 2011)

wrong pic


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> Just promise me you won't post that cheap car-boot tat in the Japanese section again. :grin:


:rofl: :rofl2: Actually those are rather better than your last 'booty' haul. :thumbup: :thumbsup:

Where are you going to find this stuff ? Blunsdon market ? :search:


----------



## Jonmarkel (Oct 1, 2011)

Yes found these this morning but they were buried..under costume jewellery


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Jonmarkel said:


> I will add all the serial numbers later but have a gander let me know what you think:


If I'm not mistaken, that's a 6139-8030 - and a pretty decent 'booty' find. :notworthy:

It's not on the original bracelet, but I think I may have seen one of those on eBay recently.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

I think its a 6139 not sure which, great find :thumbsup:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

martinzx said:


> I think its a 6139 not sure which, great find :thumbsup:


It is a 613*9*-8030, Martin. :thumbsup: I'd already edited my post while you were typing. 

Another edit: More likely with that red sub-dial hand a 6139-*6012*. See: http://timeuniverse.com/photodatabase/watches/chrono_auto/6139-6012/index.html


----------



## Jonmarkel (Oct 1, 2011)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> Jonmarkel said:
> 
> 
> > I will add all the serial numbers later but have a gander let me know what you think:
> ...


definately not the correct strap but works a treat


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

Anorak mode on - Methinks its a 6139-6010 due to the chrome finish on the hands (The 6012's tended to have black or white hands and the sub dials also tended to be a different colour to the main dial)............. note the multiple use of the word "tended"........... non commital......... I wouldn't like to say one way or another 

I've got a couple of them, the blue colour of the dial is stunning.

Great find.


----------



## Jonmarkel (Oct 1, 2011)

Jonmarkel said:


> I will add all the serial numbers later but have a gander let me know what you think.


The Cronograph is 6139-6012

The Diver is 4205-015k

white seiko with roman numerals is2320-6150

the last one is 11-3750 any ideas why the last one would have such an odd reference number?


----------



## Jonmarkel (Oct 1, 2011)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> > I think its a 6139 not sure which, great find :thumbsup:
> ...


and the winner is...well done on the Guess Seikofan


----------



## Jonmarkel (Oct 1, 2011)

Jonmarkel said:


> SEIKO7A38 said:
> 
> 
> > martinzx said:
> ...


this is what it would look like if i had a better camera


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Jonmarkel said:


> and the winner is...well done on the Guess *Seikofan*


O.K. Jon. Let's make a deal. You don't call me 'Seikofan' (nor 'mate' :yucky and I won't call you 'Kelmarjon'.









My username on here *used to be* 'Seiko7A38Fan', but I recently dropped the 'Fan' suffix.

Instead of deleting my username (as you did), I asked a friendly mod to change my 'display name'. :wink2:

There were a couple of reasons for this, but mostly because I think I'm a bit more than just a fan nowadays. 

I'm *now* just plain old '*Seiko7A38*'. Seiko 7A38's are what I collect, and feel pretty confident in spouting off about.

I may take an interest in other Seikos, but there are others, like Lee ('Big Bad Boris') and many posters on SCWF

who know 6138's; 6139's and Seiko Divers a lot better than me. I just got lucky with identifying that one. O.K., Lee ? :grin:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Jonmarkel said:


> I will add all the serial numbers later ....


By the way Jon,

The numbers you are referring to / posting are actually the *cal-case* numbers.

The Seiko serial number is the other (usually 6-digit) number you'll see on the caseback.

From the first 2 digits of that, you can easily work out the watch's date of manufacture. :wink2:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Jonmarkel said:


> the last one is 11-3750 any ideas why the last one would have such an odd reference number?


Possibly because it's very old, Jon. 

*11* is the Seiko calibre number; 3750 is the case model

There's not much interest in ladies watches, so generally you won't find much info on them.

But I'd hazard a guess that's a Seiko Cal. 11A. See: http://www.christophlorenz.de/watch/movements/s/seiko/seiko_11a.php?l=en


----------



## Jonmarkel (Oct 1, 2011)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> Jonmarkel said:
> 
> 
> > and the winner is...well done on the Guess *Seikofan*
> ...


Ok Lee now you have set out the criteria for writing info on this site, I will stroke your Very large ego and only call you Seiko7A38 or Lee if that,s what you wish. I did not realise you had dropped the "Fan" part of your screen name ....Oooppss silly old me. Now just to add to your obvious throwing of the toys out of the cot, you can call me Kelmarjon or whatever i don't really care it seems i am not as upset by what i am called as you seem to be, It also seems that you like to Peacock by publically broadcasting issues you have withwhatever your called. This also i can deal with as i have kids and i can deal with tantrums, i did not delete my profile by the way the modders did it based on a request for info so..wrong again i'm afraid. In future it may be advisable for you to not comment on anything i post in fact...I insist on it this means...A: I don't have to keep on stroking your Ego and B: I don't haveto put up with your condescending tone.....Cheers MATE.. :notworthy:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Jonmarkel said:


> Ok Lee ....


Erm. I'm not Lee, BTW. :rofl2: That's 'Big Bad Boris'.











Jonmarkel said:


> In future it may be advisable for you to not comment on anything i post in fact...I insist on it this means...


And regardless of your lttle tirade, any (future) help I might have given you with your 'booty' finds has just ceased. :victory:


----------



## Jonmarkel (Oct 1, 2011)

WOW you really are special, you tick me off twice in forums about your name, you post stuff from outside off the watch forum about me, you put snyde remarks with regards to things being "Secret" and yet when i put something back you can't take it you really are special and show in your last two comments that you have the Maturity of an Embryo..ok then mate you toddle off and find some action men to play with...ok by bye then..


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

:shutup:


----------



## danboy (Sep 14, 2011)

great finds,


----------



## Jonmarkel (Oct 1, 2011)

danboy said:


> great finds,


Cheers Dan

The pepsi seiko works as well but sluggish like the mechanism has not been used any idea what oil i could put in it to free things up?


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

I've been after a blue faced beater for a while - the 6139 would fit the bill, except my preference is for a strap. Good find, hope it was goodn'cheap.


----------



## Jonmarkel (Oct 1, 2011)

Deco said:


> I've been after a blue faced beater for a while - the 6139 would fit the bill, except my preference is for a strap. Good find, hope it was goodn'cheap.


trying to locate a strap now bit difficult but i will find something


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Jonmarkel said:


> danboy said:
> 
> 
> > great finds,
> ...


Castor oil always gets me going!

Before oiling anything, I'd recommend it needs stripping and cleaning first. You can get watch oil from places such as cousins.


----------



## Jonmarkel (Oct 1, 2011)

tall_tim said:


> Jonmarkel said:
> 
> 
> > danboy said:
> ...


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

Jonmarkel said:


> tall_tim said:
> 
> 
> > Jonmarkel said:
> ...


Easier said than done with a 4205, the movement is tiny (about half the size of the dial with a very wide metal spacer).

Its a pretty good movement nonetheless, being a handwindable auto. But, they can suffer from second hand shake syndrome, it doesn't affect the timekeeping, but does move rather jerkily.

I'd try the old trick of sticking it somewhere warm for a while (on top of a radiator), to see if it loosens it up.


----------



## Jonmarkel (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks boris will give it a go do you think the watch is worth replacing the bezel and glass? I have started polishing the glass but for about Â£20 i can replace the bezel and glass with Original stock


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Jonmarkel said:


> Thanks boris will give it a go do you think the watch is worth replacing the bezel and glass? I have started polishing the glass but for about Â£20 i can replace the bezel and glass with Original stock


Where did you find the crystals - been looking for one for my 710's watch for a while?


----------



## Jonmarkel (Oct 1, 2011)

on the scabby channel "Ebay"


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Jonmarkel said:


> on the scabby channel "Ebay"


Cheers for that, off to have a butcher's I'd only previously seen then for the full size Seiko divers


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Very nice finds the chrono and the divers very nice indeed.

With a few replacement bits on the diver and a Seiko bracelet on the chrono you will have 2 cracking pieces

well done

cheers

Andy


----------



## Jonmarkel (Oct 1, 2011)

Cheers Andy


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

andyclient said:


> Very nice finds the chrono and the divers very nice indeed.


And quel surprise (not), the very next day they've turned up on eBay. 

Both on one-day listings - Item #'s 310349609321 and 310349610757. :lookaround:



> i have done nothing with it.
> 
> The glass could do with be renewed as could the bezel saw both on ebay for about Â£12 for them both


Didn't even bother try giving the 4205 a squirt of WD40. 



SEIKO7A38 said:


> Funny that you should be using exactly the same photos on eBay .... :shutup:


*Again*, BTW. :shutup:


----------



## Jonmarkel (Oct 1, 2011)

What is it with you ..it has nothing to do with you what i do outside of this forum. I put them up for sale as i am not skilled enough to deal with them. You obviously have some vendetta against me.I have done nothing to you, but you choose to hassle me whenever you can and take full advantage of an open arena.

You are a very sad and lonely Guy and i hope whoever moderates this forum can see that you are just out to bully people...come bully me face to to face MATE this will then prove to the whole forum just what a lowlife you are..

NOW Feck Orf and leave me alone you small minded C**k


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Jonmarkel said:


> What is it with you ..it has nothing to do with you what i do outside of this forum. I put them up for sale as i am not skilled enough to deal with them. You obviously have some vendetta against me.I have done nothing to you, but you choose to hassle me whenever you can and take full advantage of an open arena.
> 
> You are a very sad and lonely Guy and i hope whoever moderates this forum can see that you are just out to bully people...come bully me face to to face MATE this will then prove to the whole forum just what a lowlife you are..
> 
> NOW Feck Orf and leave me alone you small minded C**k


That's after you'd edited it ? 

And there was I just trying to give your eBay listings a little plug, MATE (not) :angel_not:


----------



## Jonmarkel (Oct 1, 2011)

Yeh wharever mate with a slight touch of Sarcasm...be warned mate i will not take it much longer...You said you would refrain from adding to or giving advise on anything in the future you obviously have too much time on your hands...

Please Please Please for your own sake leave me alone don't add any comments to anything on the forums i add to.

I will give you this one and only warning so please the only words i need for you to add next are..

"Ok sorry won't happen again...Goodbye"


----------

